# Schnellaufbauzelt



## Karpfenonda (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand ein Angelzelt empfehlen daß sich extrem schnell auf und abbauen läßt, da ich meistens nur eine Nacht unterwegs bin und ich mir für die paar Stunden nicht viel Arbeit machen will. Auch will ich keinen Boden im Zelt, da ich immer mit Schuhen aus und eingehe.
Idealerweise für 1 im Notfall mal für 2 Liegen geeignet. Preis ca. 100 bis 150,-- oder billiger. Aber nicht kompletter Müll.

Kennt jemand das Salmo Ultraspeed Umbella Tent von Askari? Ist momentan um 50,-- in Aktion, da wär nicht viel hin um das Geld.
Auch das Fox Eco 1 Easy Dome gefällt mir gut - kann man den Boden herausnehmen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Grüße aus Tirol.
Andi


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

hi
Googel mal Ruck zuck Zelt(e)!
lg


----------



## Eaglex1 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Kann dir das Fox Zelt wärmstens empfehlen. Hat ne Kumpel von mir. Ist super verarbeitet und bei den Preis wirst du kein besseres finden. Der Boden ist raus mach bar.
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=2747&PHPSESSID=a9bjegtk8epkjdfe5uu9p8e5u4


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s183.pdf

Habe das Kleine !" Aufbau in Sekunden" ist maßlos übertrieben, aber in ca. 5 Minuten steht das Zelt. Für Dich käme vielleicht die 2. Version in Frage.


MfG    Schlotterschätt


----------



## SteffenG (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

vieleicht ist ja auch ein brolly was für dich die stehen recht schnell und auch stabil und gibt es schon sehr preiswert von versch. herstellern für die not passen auch mal 2 Liegen rein ahbs selbst schon ausprobiert !!!


----------



## Filz321 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Ich bin ja auch am überlegen, ob ich mir nen vernünftigen brolli kaufen soll, oder aber ein Zelt.

Habe mich in verschiedenen Angelgeschäften informiert udn da wurde mir gesagt, dass bei relativ günstigen Zelten, z.B. das FOX Eco 1 Easy Dome nach längeren Sessions bei starken Regen, etc. keine hundertprozentige Wasserdichtigkeit mehr vorhanden sei. Es müsste dann öfters nachimpregniert werden. Es gibt aber auch eine Version des Eco Easy Dome, da wird gleich ein Winterskin mitgeliefert (ka ob das bei dieser jetzt auch so ist). Da ist natürlich ein wesentlich höherer Schutz gegen Wasser und Kälte vorhanden.

Hab n Brolli für 160€ von Ultimate im Auge (mit herausnehmbarer Bodenplane und Winterskin) - versuche mal die genauerere Bezeichnung ehrauszufinden. Die Qualität scheint wirklich top zu sein.

Was haltet Ihr von den Ultimate Produkten?
Ist der zusätzliche Raumgewinn von Zelt gegenüber Brolli eigentlich groß? Mir scheint es so, dass die "Schirmstangen2 des Brollis im inneren stören könnten.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan22 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo !

Finger weg von Ultimate. Service schlecht Zelte&Brolly´s nicht Regentauglich . Dann liber Trakker kostet natürlich etwas mehr aber davon hast dann wirklich was . Das Brolly von Trakker kostet 199,00€ und das ist ein absolut fairer Preis . Lass die finger von denn Billig Zelten du kaufst meist zwei mal . 


MFG


----------



## SteffenG (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

also ich habe selbst schon erfahrungen mit zelten gesammelt und bin am schluss auch über meine preisvorstellung raus geschossen mein Limit war bei 200 -250 € hatte das Starbaitsbrolly + aber dieses hat keinen winterskin und es wird auch nie einen geben 
deshalb hatte ich mich für das trakker pioneer entschieden ist zwar um etliches teurer aber éinfach ein top zelt aber das musst du wissen !!
Ansonsten war das SB nicht schlecht auch geräumig !


----------



## Filz321 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Der Brolli von Starbaits war zwar groß udn von guter Qualität, aber wie gesagt gibt es kein Winterskin. Von den Ultimatzelten / Brollies bin ich auch ab...

Ich frage mich nur, ob das Fox Eco Easy Dome ausreichend ist? 
Unsere Sessions gehen meist nicht über 2 Tage hinaus und bei Regen kommt halt der Winterskin drüber. Es steht ja zumidnest "Fox" drauf - da denke ich mir dass die Firma ihren ruf nicht mit einem völlig bescheidenen Zelt / Qualität in Verruf bringen möchte, auch wenn das Zelt zur Zeit sehr günstig geworden.
Das Material ist "200d Nylon"  mit einer Wassersäule von 3000mm.  Wo liegt denn da der genaue Unterschied zwischen den materalien und den Wassersäulen, worauf sollte man beim Kauf unbedingt achten?

Wollte eigentlich auch um die 200€ ausgeben.  Hab in nema dneren Thread von "einer schlechten" Qualität des Trakkers gelesen.
Gibs sosnt noch alternativen zu dem Preis?


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

das fox zelt was du im auge hattest kann ich auch empfehlen...
...bis jetzt 100 proztent zufrieden... und es steht wirklich recht schnell!

...allerdings gibts 2 varianten... du solltest dann darauf achten nicht das mit festem boden zu kaufen... #6


----------



## Angelgage (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo schau bei Askari Salmo Zelt i n 3 Sekunden aufgebaut echt geiles teil habe ich auch ist auch vom Preeis recht gut kostet jetzt glaube 50 euro 
Artikelnummer ist die 111124 
Grüße Angelgage


----------



## Maiken (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo,
habe mir auch das Fox Eco 1 Zelt gekauft es ist ein Top Zelt, schnell aufgebaut.  Achso und noch zum nachimpregnieren das wird man wohl jedes Zelt irgendwann müssen, für den Preis der das Zelt hat ist es eine super Quallität von Fox, ne Tube Nahtdicht ist auch dabei selbst bei Zelten von über 350 € haste die dabei. Pflegen muß man nun mal sein Tackel das gehört dazu und Billig ist nicht immer gleich Schrott, es gibt auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Karpfenonda (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Ich werde das Salmo Zelt von Askari um 50,-- mal testen!

Wenns Müll ist dann merk ichs ja bald und dann schick ich es halt auf Garantie zurück und nehm mir das Fox.
Der Preis gefällt mir halt gut bei dem Salmo Zelt.

lg. Andi


----------



## Filz321 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Also das man sein Tackle pflegen muss /sollte versteht sich von selbst. Nur woltl ich halt nicht von vornherein ein MAterial kaufen, dass auf die Dauer relativ unddicht ist, denn irgendwann hilft auch das impregnieren nicht mehr. Aber bei dem Fox scheint das ja kein allzugroßes Thema zu sein.

Was gibt es denn noch für gute Brollis in der Preiskategorie bis 180€ ?


----------



## Lupus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo, also ich bin Besitzer eine Ultimate Cheyenne (Brolly)  und eines B.richi T-Rex 2 Mann!
Ich kann beide Produkte empfehlen  der Brolly ist alleine schnell auf und abgebaut das war auch mir wichtig! Wer ohnehin nur 1-2 nächte bleibt kommt damit locker aus! EinenÜberrwurf gibt es auch, ist alsoe eine gute Sache! Der Brolly taugt aber nur für eine Person!
Das B.richi Zelt ist absolut ausreichen für 2 Personen und dicht ist es auch habe mit einem Kumpel 4 geschlagene Dauerregen Tage in 2 verschiedenen T-Trex Modellen verbracht! Die Dinger sind dicht!!! Allerdings ist die Auf- und Abbauerei lästiger als bei einem Schirm!
An deiner Stelle würde ich den Cheyenne nehmen :
1) Ist in 2 Minuten auf und in 2 Minuten abgebaut
2) Kostet 69.-
3) Ist im Verhältnis zu 2 Mann Zelten umeiniges leichter 
Warum solltest du kein Fox Trakker etc kaufen?
Ganz einfach bleibst du eh nur 1-2 Tage brauchst du die *vermeindlich *höhere Qualität eh nicht!
Außerdem zahlst du hier immer den Markennamen mit!
Gruß
Lupus


----------



## v62001 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo 
hab ein Starbaits Treveler Duo.Steht in 5 Minuten und ist Sturmsicher.Fürn Winter gibts noch ein Overwrap.Ist aber nicht gans so günstig#6


----------



## Filz321 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

289€ und dann noch für 129 nen overwrap dazu   (Starbaits Traveller Duo) ist mir isngesamt zu viel.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was gegen das Fox Eco Easy Dome spricht. bei jetzt nur noch 125€ glaube ich nicht, dass man da noch viel für den Namen bezahlt. Und es ist eben n Overwrap dabei.

Ich will mir jetzt aber auch nicht irgendwas günstiges für 60 € holen, da zwar selten, aber dennoch längere Sessions anstehen. Und da sitzt man dann im Regen unter so nem Dinge.


----------



## Stefan22 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Schau mal hier 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330213150604&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014



MFG


----------



## Stefan22 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Oder hier :


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330213045447&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


Das sind meiner meinung nach die besten Brollys die du bekommen kannst für das geld . Fox ist ja so ne sache mit dem service usw.

MFG


----------



## Stefan22 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Oder das ist auch noch ok :


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330213178950&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


MFG


----------



## Kleenus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Schlag beim Fox Zelt zu !
Ist echt nen Klasse Zelt !
War schon bei übelen Unwettern damit am See !
Top


----------



## Filz321 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hab nun noch das *JRC STI 2 Man-Rapid Erection Biwy im Auge.
*- Habt ihr Infos zur Wassersäule und Material?Scheint ein Top Bivy zu sein, vor allem gefällt mir, dass es ordentlich gespannt werden kann (http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/tackletipp/jrc/jrc.htm) , sich also keine "Fütze" auf dem Dach bilden kann. Oder ist generell kein problem und der Eindruck wird bloß auf den Photos erweckt?


----------



## Stefan22 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo !


Dann würde ich Ehmanns oder B.Richi nehem wenn ein 2Man haben willst . Ich würde dir dieses dann empfehlen :

http://ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=671

oder

http://haendler.brichi.de/index.php?a=2


----------



## Filz321 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Ach Mist, ich wollte wenn dann die 1-Mann Version von dem JRC haben.

Der entsprechende Händler hat mir gesat, das JRC wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr von einer deutschen Firma aufgekauft wird und damit keine Lieferschwierigkeiten mehr vorhanden sind.
Hab da bei Ehmanns und B.Richi nämlich ein bischen "Angst"


----------



## Imperator (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Ich selber habe das B. Richi T-Rex FS, und kann es, nur Wärmstens empfehlen. Schau mal hier !!! Ist ein Video vom aufbau.

Mfg Imperator


----------



## Filz321 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

das hatte ich mir auch schonmal angeschaut, nur leider wird da kein Winterskin mitgeliefert. Der sit sicherlich auch nicht wieder über 100€ teuer. Dann wird mir das zu viel.


----------



## Filz321 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

So, nun hab ich das hier im festen Blick: http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=670
- bei dem Bild mit Overwrap hat man doch den Eindruck, dass sich oben ne Fütze ansammelt wenn es man richtig regnet oder nicht?

meint ihr, dass das von der Quali besser ist als das hier: http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/tackletipp/jrc/jrc.htm 

Bei diesem hier:  JRC STI R Bivvy Overwrap (http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....lteschirme-c-26&pName=jrc-sti-r-bivvy-p-11086)
kann ichd as Bivy auch ohne Overwrap nutzen und optional eins dazukaufen. Zumindest bin ich vor kleineren Schauern ersteinmal geschützt, was vor allem bei küreren Sessions interessant ist.

Ich bin bereit z.B, für das zweite Bivy hier 330€ zu zahlen, allerdings weiß ich halt nicht, ob sich das lohnt, vom preisleistungsverhältnis , in Bezug auf das erste von Ehmann


----------



## Stefan22 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*



Filz321 schrieb:


> So, nun hab ich das hier im festen Blick: http://www.ehmanns.de/produkt_info.php?p_id=670
> - bei dem Bild mit Overwrap hat man doch den Eindruck, dass sich oben ne Fütze ansammelt wenn es man richtig regnet oder nicht?
> 
> meint ihr, dass das von der Quali besser ist als das hier: http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/tackletipp/jrc/jrc.htm
> ...



Ich kann dir echt abraten von JRC . Dann Kanst echt eins von B.Richi nehmen die sind besser und günstiger . B.Richi 1MAN +Overwrap bekomst du schon für 249,00€ . Und von Ehmanns dann lieber das Hot Spot 1Man ist aber zurzeit nicht lieferbar. 

MFG


----------



## Stefan22 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*



Filz321 schrieb:


> Bei diesem hier:  Overwrap (http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....lteschirme-c-26&pName=jrc-sti-r-bivvy-p-11086)
> kann ichd as Bivy auch ohne Overwrap nutzen und optional eins dazukaufen. Zumindest bin ich vor kleineren Schauern ersteinmal geschützt, was vor allem bei küreren Sessions interessant ist.



So du kannst bei dem Zelt auch nen Overwrap kaufen was ich dir empfehlen würde . JRC STI R Bivvy +Wrap kostet 279,00EUR.


Das Zelt geht doch wenn du damit was hast dauert es ewig .

MFG


----------



## j4ni (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Das eco-dome vom fox ist bombe! (siehe Bivvie/Brollie-Trööt), und was die Qualität der Ultimatezelte angeht, die auf der ersten Seite als schlecht dargestellt wird, wir äh "fischen" das Dreamcatcher Duo und haben das letzte Saison quasi jedes WE bei jedem Wetter ohne WS am Wasser gehabt und nicht nicht das kleinste Problem gehabt, einzig das Schwitzwasser könnte weniger sein...also mal den Ball flach halten. Auch grade wenn man meist nur Overnighter fischt ist es relativ Wumpe ob es das Trakker oder das Askarizelt ist, in den meisten Situationen zumindest....


----------



## Filz321 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Und genau das will ich ja vermeiden, In nem Grantiefall will ich das Zelt nicht erst nächste Saison wiederbekommen.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen wie das bei Ehamnn, etc  ist?
gruß


----------



## Filz321 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Da versteh ich schon wieder nciht, warum das "normale" JRC Twin Skin mit Overwrap 229€ kostet, das JRC STI R aber 279€, ob wohl die "R" version nur ne halbsogroße Wassersäule besitzt und zwar beim normalen und beim Overwarp.


----------



## Merlinrs (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*



Stefan22 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir echt abraten von JRC . Dann Kanst echt eins von B.Richi nehmen die sind besser und günstiger . B.Richi 1MAN +Overwrap bekomst du schon für 249,00€ . Und von Ehmanns dann lieber das Hot Spot 1Man ist aber zurzeit nicht lieferbar.
> 
> MFG



Na das Hot spot kriegt man aber zur zeit z.b. Ebay einige andere 
Händler haben das auch. Ich besitze die 2 Mann version und würde sie mir wieder kaufen ist einfach ein top produkt.
Es ist von den maßen ein bisschen größer als das von B. Ricchi
dadurch passen 2  liegen bequemer rein.


----------



## Filz321 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Haste bei dem "Hot Spot" nen Overwrap dabei?

Welches meisnt du genau mit dem "B.Richi 1MAN +Overwrap" ?


----------



## Wassergott (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Für längere Ansitze würde ich mir kein billiges holen 
Ich selber habe das Starbaits Specialist Duo-2Mann Bivvy :k da ich 2-3mal a2 Wochen im Jahr auf Tour fahre (Italien,Spanien )

:m

http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1778&PHPSESSID=gd6a4es4f8n55felf4orl528e7

|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Trakker Armo MKII kostet so um die 350-450 Euro

Ist schon ein echt geiles Zelt.

Mfg marvin


----------



## Petri (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo!

Ich habe das jrc sti twin skin in der ein-mann version. was ist denn der unterschied zum rapid errection? sieht für mich gleich aus. das von ehmanns sieht für mich auch nicht anders aus.

habe das zelt seit letztem jahr. der preis ist in ordnung und es ist sehr stabil. allerdings saß ich noch nicht damit im regen. mache ich mir allerdings auch keine sorgen. aufbau dauert schon ein paar minuten. so in etwa 10. man will ja nicht nen rekord aufstellen. sonst geht es bestimmt noch schneller. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Filz321 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Wirkliche Unterschiede sind da auch nicht festzustellen.

Ehemanns aht doch aber den Hauptsitz in deutschland oder nicht?
Bei JRC ist das ja leider ein Problem. Sonst würde ich auch wohl eher zum JRC tendieren.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt mit dem Service von Ehmann ?


----------



## wtjuk (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schnellaufbauzelt*

Hallo Männers,

also ich habe mir ein Ruckzuckzelt, gebraucht in E-Bay gekauft (Von Chub)
und bin super zufrieden. Es ist zwar an einem PVC-Halter gebrochen,aber das konnte man mit einer Rohrschelle reparieren. Man muß dazu sagen,
das die meisten Zelte PVC-Halter haben und irgend wann mal kaputt gehen.
Aber dieses kann man wenigstens mit kleinem Aufwand reparieren.
Kurzum dafür das es schon mindestens 3 Jahre beim Vorgänger überlebt hat ist es echt super.
Es ist unter einer Minute aufgebaut, oder abgebaut.
Es hällt Gewitter ohne Probleme stand.
Also, ich würde mir jederzeit wieder so ein Zelt kaufen.


----------

